# The Eifel Plierench...what most people have been missing!



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 25, 2022)

The Eifel plierench is no longer made.  It is my go to tool when I need pliers or any job requiring a gripping tool b/c there is no gripping effort from my hand while using the tool due to the fact the plierench's internal gears are what holds the item (very firmly - "1 ton grip").

I suspect the reason this tool is not in everyone's tool box is that it has a 30 second learning curve to it.  People pick it up thinking they just squeeze like normal pliers and cannot get it to work.  It's a shame b/c the mechanical advantage this design gives is amazing.

Advantages:
1.  Internal gear and rack gear mechanism securely holds an item in the jaws giving an impossible grip strength when compared to other tools.
2.  The internal gears erase the need for your effort in making a strong grip with your hand - no squeezing.
3.  The handles can be adjusted after the grip is set to be close together no matter how wide the item being gripped.
4.  Interchangeable jaws for different jobs:
      a.  Normal plier-job type jaw.
      b.  Longer jaw for Channel Lock type work.
      c.  Spreading jaw
      d.  Pipe cutting jaw (like copper plumbing pipe).
      e.  Spring making (and wire bending) jaw.
5.  Cons:
      a.  It has an initial 30 seconds to a minute to learn how to set the jaws to take advantage of the tool's gripping power.
      b.  Like a Channel Lock pliers (or the modern Knipex with push button), it takes two hand to set the jaw to proper width.



Since these are antiques, the instructions for using them are hard to find without paying a lot to buy an old brochure if it comes up on eBay.
 So I made and attached a graphic telling step by step instructions for using these.  I also included a picture of the set of available jaws (those marked with a white star are the ones I use most).  Then you will find a picture of the pipe cutting jaw and its special clip installed on a plierench.  After that is a handle clamp (I do not have one) used to hold the handles together (thus keeping the gears engaged and your item clamped) so the plierench can be used like a makeshift small vise.   I find a rubber band works well for this!

And lastly is a Rumble.com video link of a video I hastily made showing the procedure in my  "Eifel plierench Step-by-Step Giude" graphic.

  Unfortunately Rumble.com is not a source capable of being embedded in the forum software, and I won't use the anti-free speech youtube for it's role in Nov. 2020 and it's  censoring (and posting "corrections" on every video with) political views not in align with their own political agenda.)

Here is the video link: Eifel Plierench, by far it's worth the tiny learning curve - click here to view the short video.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 26, 2022)

More notes:
There is a large size and a small size plierench and a smaller size that can be bought.  I have two of each and use them for everything.

I recommend the Eifel Flash (not all of them are called the Eifel Flash) b/c it is an older, and heavier construction.  But that is preference.  When they sold the rights to Vaco, the width of the jaws used for gripping was thinned down.  They still are incredible to use, but I like the Eifel Flash's normal jaw beefiness better.

Of my two large pair, one is a flash and one (well - two actually) is (are) not.  One is a Vaco, but the other is Eifel made.  The Flash has jaws where their rack-groove's bottom edge are angled.  The newer Eifel jaws have straight grooves on their rack-geared bottom.  So they jaws for these two models are not interchangeable. 

I do not know what year the change in grooves took place.

On the face of Eifel plierenches (not the Eifel Flash model though) is a lot of writing that includes the date they were made and the cost.  The picture in the last post showing the pipe cutters in place has 3-59 on it meaning March of 1959. 

Efiel plierenches were somewhat expensive back when they were produced - which also might be why they were not in every toolbox.

I would gladly pay 50.00 for one of these and the set of jaws if that was the cheapest I could get them for.  Thankfully ebay auctions have come down in price b/c more plerenches are being listed and selling since I started my interest in them 5-6 years ago.

The spreader jaw is not used much but when I need it, it is invaluable.  Unlike the other jaws, the spreader is loaded from the outside edge of the tool above the spring loaded handle.

The spring making jaw is one I have not yet used to make springs.  The instructions are a bit vague and the drawings not all that useful.

One of the Eifel selling points used to be showing how you can use the spring making/wire bending jaw to bend a loop in the end of a large spike.  Trying this stunt with normal pliers (Chanel Locks etc) would make the nails resistance be fighting against your muscles trying o keep the grip on the nail tight.

With the plierench the nail's resistance is pushing on the gear and rack gear mechanism and not your hand.  So keeping it gripped is not issue.  Leveraging your arm around to bend the loop is how the job is accomplished.  While it takes both hands to push,  against the nail to force it into a loop, I tried it and it worked.

I use these when using a bench top wire wheel.  There is no way, no matter how hard I push against the wheel, that the 1 ton grip is going to be broken and the part go flying.  And I can use a rubber band to hold the handles together if I wish while doing this job.

I am always finding jobs that would have been much more hard and used more tools had I never heard of this plierench.  I keep saying it sure would have been nice to know of it 30-40 years ago.  There has been a lot of wasted time and effort on my part this tool would have taken care of.

I have kept records of dates I have seen stamped on ebay auction units for quite awhile, ad have taken screenshots of a lot of brochures etc.  But the above is all a good summary of pretty much all that I have found.

Mr. Eifel was as wordy in marketing his product as I am here (and moreso!).  If you ever see a pair of these at a garage sale etc. for cheap - definitely give it a try. 

All my friends I have shown mine to, and how I use them, have gotten one off of ebay and like/use them.  They had ebay notify them every day of new listings so they could find one with multiple jaws (again- look at the pic above of the jaws and see the ones I have marked with a white star as the ones I consider essential and use b/c the older units did not have some of those since they had not yet been invented).      

Even if you pick one up and don't wait for an auction with multiple jaws, its' well worth owning/using IMO.

Let me know if there are questions.  I have tried to anticipate!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 26, 2022)

My dad is a huge fan of the Eifel Flash, and has a pile of them. He has one in every tool kit, keeps one in his car, and has several stashed around the house where they are handy.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

I did not know about these Eifel plierench… very interesting design…

Now I am going to have to fight with other forum members biding on these in eBay   

I am trying to get a set of Knipex pliers, have had them on my Amazon wishlist for awhile… I have even give hints to my wife when it is close to my birthday, but she does not bite… 

I finally gave in and bought one a few years back and was surprised at how small it was, lol.   Of course I went with the least expensive so that was their smallest one… It went into my motorcycle toolkit… What a great functioning plier…


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 26, 2022)

Knipex is a great tool line. This is the way tools should be made IMHO.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Now I am going to have to fight with other forum members biding on these in eBay


Right?!  I just went to eBay to have a look.  I will see you over there


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Right?!  I just went to eBay to have a look.  I will see you over there


Let the games begin!!! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 26, 2022)

MikeWi said:


> Knipex is a great tool line. This is the way tools should be made IMHO.


I don't personally own a set of Knipex pliers, but I know from seeing the reviews that they are a great tool! 

Quality is also why I like the plierench. They were made back when "Made an America" meant the highest possible quality.  I think had most people known of, and been using, the plierench that modern tools like the Knipex pliers would have had a harder time being sold.  Basically they are a good deriviative technology of one (Channel Lock) type job/usage of the plierench.


----------



## Manual Mac (Oct 26, 2022)

I’d never seen a Plierench. Now I gotta have one, if for no other reason, they’re so funky looking.
I’ve had a FACOM 181 pliers for years. They’re my go to pliers.
Very similar to the Knipex plier wachuko lusted after.
they are made in France.
oddly enough, I carry a Duk-Duk pocket knife also made in France.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 26, 2022)

Well, I'm bidding on a few of them on eBay.  Stay away @wachuko !


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Well, I'm bidding on a few of them on eBay.  Stay away @wachuko !


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 26, 2022)

I wish you guys would stop always trying to spend all my money.  :-(


. . . and succeeding.


----------



## dbb-the-bruce (Oct 26, 2022)

Very cool, while I will not immediately hunt down every last one available on the net, I will definitely keep my eyes open at tool sales!


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 26, 2022)

Everybody bidding on them, post them here when in hand so we can all see what you got (remember a lot are dated!).


----------



## GeneT45 (Oct 26, 2022)

I have 3 sizes of the Knipex plier wrench and although I just got a Plierench, I wouldn't trade the Knipex (I want both!).  I like the dual smooth-jaws on the Knipex and use them mostly for driving in pins - kind of a hand-held arbor press.  I'm sure you could do the same with the Plierwrench given the right jaws.  Speaking of which, here's a jaw I don't see on the previous list:  


The little spring steel bit appears to be for locking out the adjustment.  Mine do not have a date that I can see. (Well, now I see something in the picture that I didn't see previously...)
GsT


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 26, 2022)

My father had a pair when I was a toddler.(1950ish) Over the years, I managed to lose his. When I saw a modern pair with high finish chrome, and got them just by asking, it reminded me of them, so to look around and find an older (OEM?) pair. Which I did find, and paid through the nose for. With the misc jaws from the new fangled set, I've got a nice setup that is in my electrician's pouch.

.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

> Speaking of which, here's a jaw I don't see on the previous list:


From all the time I spent researching the Eifel plierench I saw a few custom modified (possibly made by Eifel?) plierenches with non-standard jaws.  I believe they were altered to so a dedicated task for that company.

I spent some time with some more of my files today.  The first is a demonstration block a salesman would use.  The sphere at the end was to show how firmly the normal jaws design would hold even a spherical item.  I also found a πic from a brochure page in my files showing how a rubber band was used to hold the handles and it would take a 70 pound pull to remove the sphere.  That is the second picture.

BTW - the entire page is a fun read, and it shows how to use the plierench as a hacksaw!  No, I have not tried that but can understand why it would work in a pinch!


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

Here is a closeup of an Eifel-Flash.  And also a pic of what I believe to be the original factory look I restored my first set to look like. Scoutcrafter on Youtube got me into restoring tools!  

A Flash will not have the date on it whereas non-Flash units do.

.And reviewing some of my notes today I may have found a clue to the slanted grooved  vs straigh on the groove rack bottom of the jaws.  One of my Flash-adverts said to take note of the angled grooves in the bottom of the jaw's gearing.  So maybe Flash units have these angled grooves?


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

I found a better picture of the item Eifel made to hold the handles together so your hands could be free.  So I post this below as well.  

The second picture is the multitool that Eifel would send to people.  I saw one magazine ad saying that if the sent the coupon from the ad with their order they got the free mutltitool.  I have not seen one in hand, but have seen them on eBay.  That picture also shows the date and price circled on the plierench in the picture.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

A page showing how to make springs using the spring making jaw and also using the normal jaw is first.

Then two other magazine adverts with some interesting info concerning the tools and it's uses.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

And now a correction!  What I was calling the normal jaw is actually a specialized one b/c of its layout.  They call it the Universal jaw.  It does not have a typical series of grooves for gripping, but rather a starburst patters.  The (terrible picture of the) attached page explains it:  And this actually is the one I use the most:

The second picture is the March 1959 set I have that I restored to factory new condition.  This is one of the ones I mentioned where the jaws that came with it a thinner then the Flash jaws.  It still works fine though.  And I do like the red handle grips, but, really, since the nature of this tool means there is no wear and tear on your hand, they are redundant.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 27, 2022)

@7milesup I just wanted to thank you for letting me have this one…


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 27, 2022)

wachuko said:


> @7milesup I just wanted to thank you for letting me have this one…
> 
> View attachment 424827


Wait! What?!  Grrrrrr...


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 27, 2022)

Picked up one of the 12" Knipex pliers with a few other nice tools dirt cheap form some wealthy woman cleaning out her condo garage in town. Way nicer tool than my Channellocks, although I do love my big Channellocks when they are required. Guess I will wait for the fierce bidding to calm down before looking for this new toy.  Mike


MikeWi said:


> Knipex is a great tool line. This is the way tools should be made IMHO.


----------



## rwdenney (Oct 27, 2022)

Sigh.

It'll clean up.




Rick "gotta stop this stuff" Denney


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Oct 27, 2022)

Congrats on getting the new toys!  Enjoy exploring how to use them.

I also remembered I have used mine to pull out broken off drill bits rather easily. 

  I learned from Scoutcrafter (youtube tool restorer) that a mirror-like finish will keep tools highly resistant to rusting.  So if you guys are going to clean yours up, the easiest way I know of is first using a bench grinder setup with a wire wheel.  Then following that with a nylon fiber polishing/buffing wheel really makes a HUGE difference in the finish. 

  When you use one of those fiber wheels the first time, you find yourself tempted to use it on all your tools b/c the difference is that dramatic.  When I got mine they were only 2.99 each, but now they are up to 10.00 (if you shop around) with a lot of them listed at 15.00-20.00.  The wheels come in different grits just like sandpaper and I think the last one I got was medium.

  Looking back at the restored plierench I posted with the red handles, this is the technique I used.  Very fast restoration and you can see the results are dramatic. 

The restored Flash I posted was before I knew of the fiber wheels, and I used a wire wheel, sanding it on a small belt sander, and then a buffing wheel with three different compounds.  It took quite a bit longer.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 27, 2022)

Went out to look for some electrical tape in the cars emergency kit, and found this. I forgot my Dad gave us one for the car.


----------



## rwdenney (Oct 29, 2022)

Doesn’t need cleanup. It’s a black oxide finish that looks perfect as it is. I’m assuming June of ‘55 from what I see stamped. 




Rick “but the canvas pouch is grotty” Denney


----------



## Manual Mac (Oct 29, 2022)

I wonder if they have the dental option with tooth extraction jaws?


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 31, 2022)

Mine came today.  I was rather surprised that the jaws did not line up perfectly.  The wrench does not seem to be bent, but there is also a little more slop than I expected.  
As a side note, my wrench has a very distinctive blue hue to it, very similar to what was/is on my old Remington 870 shotgun.  I am thinking that the originals were possibly blued from the factory.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 1, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Mine came today.  I was rather surprised that the jaws did not line up perfectly.  The wrench does not seem to be bent, but there is also a little more slop than I expected.
> As a side note, my wrench has a very distinctive blue hue to it, very similar to what was/is on my old Remington 870 shotgun.  I am thinking that the originals were possibly blued from the factory.
> View attachment 425247
> View attachment 425248
> ...



That bottom jaw looks twisted to me. Maybe just a trick of the camera but it doesn't just look offset, it also appears to lean towards the right.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 1, 2022)

@7milesup
That does look a bit bent, mine line up fine.  Can you make it grip OK?

As to the bluing, I have not encountered that on any of mine yet.  I have to wonder if it is not a mod someone did themselves to help prevent rusting?

Maybe take the jaw out of the unit and see if the jaw is bent.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mine's on the way  

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Nov 1, 2022)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Mine's on the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Same here… some shipping delays, but expecting it to be there by the time I get home…


----------



## ten41 (Nov 2, 2022)

So, I just join and find out I am missing a tool in my life.  

I do have a question though, is this more of a Northern region type tool?  Cause I have never seen the like down here (South) - granted it looks to be limited in most people's experience once I started browsing online.


----------



## brino (Nov 2, 2022)

@ten41

If I may speak for "the North".... before this thread I never knew the tool existed.

I have been thru the "pliers bin" at the local tool place every time I've been there since, just hoping.....

Welcome to the group!

Brian


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 3, 2022)

I have lived in the North all my life and never saw one before scoutcrafter (youtube channel) got me into restoring old tools (not collectable and valuable stuff - stuff to use!).

Again I think the popularity was hindered by two things.  For their day they were a bit expensive, and the small learning curve you have to go through to realize they are not meant to be a pair of grab and squeeze to hold pliers.  I know a couple of my friends have picked me up and after a couple seconds put them down and said things like, "these dumb things don't work!"  Then I go through showing them how to use them and how the tool works for you.  My friends have all gone onto ebay and gotten a pair.

  Let's face it, when someone has to get a job done, they don't want to have to think about how the tool works.  So if someone would grab a pair of these expecting a normal pair of pliers, they are going to be disappointed and get frustrated quickly.  I fI let my friends who tried mine go without telling them the secret, they would have thought they were junk.

But once someone has seen the simplistic way to use them, it is automatic when you pick them up.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 3, 2022)

ten41 said:


> So, I just join and find out I am missing a tool in my life.
> 
> I do have a question though, is this more of a Northern region type tool?  Cause I have never seen the like down here (South) - granted it looks to be limited in most people's experience once I started browsing online.



I think just old, and kind of strange. The patent is from 1916 so they are quite a bit earlier than Channel Locks or Vise grips, but not as intuitive to use. I'm sure many get overlooked as just heavy and awkward, antique pliers.

If my Dad wasn't a big fan of these tools I wouldn't have known anything about them.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 3, 2022)

Mine just arrived...  Great condition.  Will drop it in with some Evapo-rust to get rid of the little bit or rust is some areas... oil it and call it a day.  Not bad for the 35.00 that I paid for it with shipping.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 3, 2022)

Did not have to bother with Evapo-rust... some steel-wool, a wire brush, and WD-40 and it cleaned up well... will do the extra jaws later...


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Nov 10, 2022)

OMG… just digging through a pile of estate auction pliers and wrenches…. Look what I found?!?
No other jaws though
Still.. these are definitely nice!!!


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Nov 10, 2022)

Well…..
Maybe I should go through my auction stuff a little closer?!?


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 10, 2022)

Wow - two of them!  Now you have enough of them...for now LOL!

I admit after using the regular sized ones, I got my smaller ones and tend to use them A LOT.  There are some jobs they much better fit due to reduced size - but still have all the grip.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 17, 2022)

A couple pages I had not seen before from an Eifel Brochure.  Also a link to a video of using the spring making jaw.  Nothin high quality as to the video...just showing how it can be used.   The video represents my second time ever using that jaw.  The first was a dry run for the video.
Eifel Plierench Spring Making Jaw


----------



## brino (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's one for somebody with 3 jaws and a pouch:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334637288587?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=777008&algo=PERSONAL.TOPIC&ao=1&asc=20220705100511&meid=b2f7b2df0a6840d893ebcec25377b60a&pid=101524&rk=1&rkt=1&itm=334637288587&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&algv=RecentlyViewedItemsV2&_trksid=p2380057.c101524.m146925&_trkparms=pageci:d9a5d081-736f-11ed-886b-b6fa70e84b05|parentrq:daab5e4a1840a0adb3c81099fffa53de|iid:1

Sure I would love to try them, but the shipping to Canada adds over 50%.

Brian


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Dec 3, 2022)

You might want to have ebay send you an email whenever someone posts one.  I remember one of the ones I got awhile ago had all the jaws, but you had to look at the whole listing to see it.  Also, just having a set with the main jaw is a lot better than none at all.  There were two of them with an older tool I did not recognize that went for (I believe) 12.99 and shipping just yesterday or so.    

Sometime they show up in tool lots also.  I have the ones I need (4 of them now!), but enjoy seeing what else comes up so I have ebay tell me daily what is newly listed.


----------



## rwdenney (Dec 3, 2022)

I have been using the Plierench for many things. It was perfect for extracting a piece of hardened nail from the tread of a tire (the nail didn’t puncture the tire). My Knipex pliers could not get than done, and that nail just laughed at them. 

I used it for turning the 8-sided collar for the crossfeed screw shaft, and I’m convinced it worked better than an end wrench. 

I replaced the 5/32 key pin on the cross slide ball handle with a new one and used the Plierench to hold it securely for shortening on the grinder. That would not have been fun even in my Wilde slip-joint pliers. 

And for unscrewing the smooth tie rod from the taper attachment in my large, everything else would have with slipped or gouged the surface. 

Rick “gonna need more than one pair of these” Denney


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 4, 2022)

Just used mine a couple of days ago when I had a 'sleeve' that was coming out of an insert toolholder when I tried to unscrew the post (there was no insert installed).  After fussing with it a bit, I grabbed the Plierench, gripped the thin little rim of the 'sleeve' and neatly unscrewed the post neither marring the sleeve nor straining to grip.  Definitely a tool worth owning!
GsT


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 19, 2022)

Just found this if anyone is interested:  Book: The PlieRench Way...









						The PlieRench Way : A Manual of Mechanics : Fourth Revised Edition : Flash Sales Corp. : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

36 p., illus., 21.3 cm, trade catalog



					archive.org
				




Scroll down for download options.

GsT


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Dec 20, 2022)

Wow - this is great - thanks for posting.  I do not know if I missed this being online or it is a fresh upload.  I spent quite a long time trying to find an online Eifel Plierench brochure or book/etc. before I finally bit the bullet and bought an eBay-offered copy (for ~40.00 dollars).  Actually I believe there is more than one version and *think* it is because they updated it throughout the years .
  I was planning on going to Staples and having some reprints made of mine to offer (hopefully for less than I paid for the original!) just so people could get a hard copy easily.  But this download makes that idea a project I can likely check off of my to do list.


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 24, 2022)

@Lbrewer42 - I think eBay sellers owe you (collectively) a few hundred bucks.  When this thread started a Plierench would go for about $25USD.  Now, it seems, little goes for less than $40.  I know this only because you've made me a plierench junkie and I "need" a complete set.  What a great tool!  I do think, however, that you've missed one reason for these not being a huge commercial success - they have a large head.  

I used to collect oddball wrenches and this seems to be their downfall (particularly with modern, high-density, mechanics.  A large head just makes it impossible to reach into tight places or turn even a 1/6 of a turn.  I don't expect these to be universally useful working on my truck, but for general shop use they have proven themselves a dozen times in the short time I've had them, so now I need them all!  

I'm not sure whether to thank you for enlightening me, or condemn you for costing me money...  ;-)

GsT


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 24, 2022)

Shortly after posting, it occurred to me that my impaired idea of wit might be lost in translation.  What I meant to say was "Thank you for drawing my attention to this incredibly useful tool."

GsT


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 24, 2022)

GeneT45 said:


> Shortly after posting, it occurred to me that my impaired idea of wit might be lost in translation.  What I meant to say was "Thank you for drawing my attention to this incredibly useful tool."
> 
> GsT


I certainly got your wit.  I too purchased one, but only one because the rest of the goofballs on here drove up the prices.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Dec 24, 2022)

> I'm not sure whether to thank you for enlightening me, or condemn you for costing me money... ;-)





Admittedly I am very glad this tool is finally getting a little recognition nowadays. I had this type of thread on my to do list for quite some time and finally decided the one day to get it done. To me the plierench is one of those lost-knowledge secrets "miracles" tha6 save peoplea lot of time when they discover it.

As to the large head, get one of the smaller versions.  While still large, They are a little bit handier to use for many jobs.  

Another tool I use instead of box wrenches or end wrenches (where the plierench won't fit!) is a version of what I have seen called the master wrench.    Again, there is a small learning curve of knowing to open the jaw before putting it onto the nut.  I think this is why they also are pretty much unknown and or not used.

I have seen they made them in Europe and of course China.  The Harbor-Frieght-pre-cursor roaming tent tool sales used to sell their own versions.  I have not used my Craftsman sets of end wrenches for years b/c I have (a couple of ) each of the 3 sizes of these Master Wrenches (or equivalent).  So where the plierench won't go, the Master Wrenches do.  And the thing abut the Master Wrench type tools is either the nut WILL move or the wrench breaks.  Like the plierench, a rounded nut means nothing.


----------

